# exhaust pipe size?



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i have a 2007 chevy silverado 2500hd. it has 6.0l gas engine in it and i want to put a new muffler on it. something like a flowmaster series 70 or a magnaflow. i don't want a whole new system because i think the piping is big enough and i like the stealthy appearance. any help would be appreciated.
thanks
scott


----------



## truckermatt (Feb 19, 2008)

put a 3in dynamax bullet on it.

I think they sound great...

you can get them cheap at summitracing.com


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

truckermatt;544800 said:


> put a 3in dynamax bullet on it.
> 
> I think they sound great...
> 
> you can get them cheap at summitracing.com


I have 2x 12" dynomax bullets on my truck with true duals. 2.25" exhaust for each I think. Sounds awsome. Maybe tomarrow I'll try and get a sound clip if its decent outside.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I put a flowmaster 40 series on my 6.0 in my 2500. Sounds terriffic and isnt too loud at driving speed. It cost me 265 bucks at summit and still has one outlet and still in the stock location. I think the pipes on the 6.0 are 3 inch


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;544871 said:


> I put a flowmaster 40 series on my 6.0 in my 2500. Sounds terriffic and isnt too loud at driving speed. It cost me 265 bucks at summit and still has one outlet and still in the stock location. I think the pipes on the 6.0 are 3 inch


$265 dang! I think I have $80-90 total in my dynomax bullets.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I won't even say how much money I have in my Dakota's exhaust, but it's a Flowmaster 40 muffler and sounds damn good IMO. It'll sound great on a 6.0L I bet too.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Mark13;545041 said:


> $265 dang! I think I have $80-90 total in my dynomax bullets.


ya i have 80 in mine that was the cost of the flow 40 then i cut out the old and put the new in wesport


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Its funny i was just thinking that come spring i am getting rid of my glasspack dual exhaust and going stock exhaust. I just cant take the loud anymore...


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;545112 said:


> Its funny i was just thinking that come spring i am getting rid of my glasspack dual exhaust and going stock exhaust. I just cant take the loud anymore...


Big difference in sound quality between a glasspack and a Flowmaster.. you can have loud AND good sound too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;545112 said:


> Its funny i was just thinking that come spring i am getting rid of my glasspack dual exhaust and going stock exhaust. I just cant take the loud anymore...


With my bullets my truck is plenty loud, but it gives a good tone when I get on the loud pedal. It just doesn't make a bunch of noise and get annoying. They also "rap" very little when on and off the gas.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;545125 said:


> Big difference in sound quality between a glasspack and a Flowmaster.. you can have loud AND good sound too.


I dont really have a problem with how the hearthrob glasspacks sound i am just getting tired of a loud truck. dont get me wrong i love the sound of a wide open 350 with free flowing exhaust but not on my daily driver. escpecially if i get a plow for next year i doubt my boss would let me sub with a loud truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;545132 said:


> I dont really have a problem with how the hearthrob glasspacks sound i am just getting tired of a loud truck. dont get me wrong i love the sound of a wide open 350 with free flowing exhaust but not on my daily driver. escpecially if i get a plow for next year i doubt my boss would let me sub with a loud truck.


I plowed commercially a few times this year for a guy and spent a couple hours at an apartment complex in the middle of the night. No complains that I know of and I think his 6.ohno diesel even with the muffler is about as loud as my truck. He used to plow it with a straight piped common rail.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;545132 said:


> I dont really have a problem with how the hearthrob glasspacks sound i am just getting tired of a loud truck. dont get me wrong i love the sound of a wide open 350 with free flowing exhaust but not on my daily driver.


 Wont argue with your on that one ABES.

My main daily driver still has the stock exhaust for just that reason. If I want something loud, I'll drive something else.

A loud truck after an entire night of plowing gets old...


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

B&B;545142 said:


> A loud truck after an entire night of plowing gets old...


I second that.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

DSLL;545481 said:


> I second that.


i get tone death to my flow 40 after awhile and with the f150 the cab is so quiet anyway


----------

